# Our first Dexters



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We purchased 2 registered heifers and a calf from a friend to start our Dexter herd...we want to add a few more as we can...we plan on using them for meat and milk. (I actually have my eye on a 5 year old bred heifer in milk who is friendly and used to being milk and takes orphans ):laugh:

Angel is no angel :ram:, and an older girl, She didn't settle last breeding, so she may end up gracing our table..but We may give her another chance since she was AI'd and sometimes that doesn't work. We will see how she behaves. Plus we really didnt want horned..but she came with in the deal. 

Vanessa is pretty calm, she doesn't like to be touched but has no problem coming up to you for food. She had a beautiful little bull calf the family named Promise thinking he was a heifer....Nope...this little guy piddles from the middle. Guess he needs a new name...

we hope this will be the start of a fun adventure...we know these two may never be "family friendly" gals but if they keep giving calves, they are doing their part.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Neat! I hope it goes well!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

So cute. Congrats! 

I really like the Dexters. My friend raises them and they are really nice looking, dual purpose animals. I think she showed a couple at the Houston livestock show. 

I hope Angel keeps producing for you.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Accidentally double posted :doh:


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well Queenie is ours...we pick her up on Friday...she is bred to a mini Jersey, blood test confirmed...so excited..will be reading a ton on Dexters and cows in general..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Congratulations to all the new owners and their animals!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hubby just bought 3 more heifers..all with new calves and 2 bulls. We dont want bulls but they all came in a package deal. They come home Saturday. Just hope Miss Angel is back on her. Feet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my! Will you stay in goats?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh yes...my goats are here to stay


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Our new ladies , Bernadette and her heifer calf Reba, Blossom and her heifer calf Turtle, and Clover and her bull calf ( unnamed)
and an update pic of Vanessa and Promise...she was so happy t have friends to play with


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Queenie is due to calf in January...she's getting pretty large!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look like a nice herd.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Did Queenie have her calf?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm wandering the same thing! Also this is a weird question but my neighbor has beef cows and all his are solid black and were bred to the same bull as the past years but this year all gave birth to.........solid WHITE calfs! There aren't any other bulls around and I'm super confused about this cause they all either gave solid black or solid brown calfs for the past 3 years!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry I didn't update this...Queenie had a bull calf..Hes a doll..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

He's so cute!! :-D


----------

